# Command and Conquer 4: Tiberium Twilight will not launch?



## Dreamy12 (May 19, 2010)

Hey i bought CNC4 and it installed fine, however when i go to run it the splash screen is displayed and then nothing happens after that. The only thing i get is the cnc4.exe process in my task manager.

A few people have been having trouble with this. I'm running 64-bit windows 7 and i have up to date drivers etc and enabled it on the firewall.

I read on a forum and a guy posted this:

Try going into teh data folder and renameing cnc4.game to cnc4.exe then run it with the following args  -config ..\CNC4_English.SkuDef /

But i don't know how to run the program with args.

So if any1 can help me out with this problem that would be sweet.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

right click the exe and check that read only is not ticked, you sure this is not a patched game???


----------

